# Using Krylon Spray Paint to Dip/Crest



## pierce

*spray*

I have thought about doing the same thing. Spray instead of dip. Got my hands on a sewing machine motor for lathe.


----------



## SandSquid

I used my variable speed woodturning lathe (w/ the arrow shaft held between live centers) to play around and found about the optimum speed range to be between 50 to 250 RPM

I personally found that using a rattlecan of spray-paint was too "course" of a mist. In other words the droplets were too fat.

But using a model builders airbrush and paints adequately thinned, set to a very fine mist was amazing. Gave great control and beautiful light but complete and even coverage. I did get a little crazy with "fades" but it was so easy.


----------



## fixerupper

http://www.texastrackers.com/Videos/Arrows.wmv

give this vid a try... good vid on spray paint cresting arrows.

This is how I do mine..... I dont do the fade however.... just plain colors.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Wicked Tin

think I am going to try the spray paint way on the next set I do. That video made it look pretty easy, as long as you like the colors you pick, a can will go a looooong way:wink:


----------



## mackdaddy32

Fixerupper : Do you apply any top coat the paint after you crest and or apply the fade?


----------



## mackdaddy32

Do you apply any top coat to the paint after you apply the fade and or crest? If so what do you use?


----------



## Demp223

I use Rustoleum fast dry enamel outdoor project paint. Tape off arrow with tip in drill at about 250-300 rpm with spray can about a foot away. Smooth even coverage and adds 2 grains only.


----------



## dan in mi

I have spray bomb capped and crested my carbons.

Spray booth - works sweet with the crester spinning. Nice even coat.










Cresting


----------



## gluedudeguru

that is awesome, how are you applying the cresting. I see the piece of paper with slits (template)? Or with paint on them, then you touch the spinning shaft? Or are they just guide lines for when you use your brush.


----------



## dan in mi

Those are templates. Brush and paint on a spinning shaft.

This is the crester.

www.spinritecresters.com


----------



## ceebee

I would advise you to use lacquer, at least on the base coat. Lacquer is more flexable and will not flake off like some of the other paints. The shafts flex when hitting the target and can cause plain paint to turn loose and flake. An air brush opens a whole different world to cresting. I love the fades done with air brushes.


----------



## dan in mi

Couldn't find the pic yesterday. The template is just so I can paint 'em all the same (or fairly close)


----------



## bigpuddin43

my attempt at using the spray paint method in the video.


----------



## spothogg

I use may air brush alot for fading the colors, but I start by dipping the shafts in white Bohning Fletch-Lac first. Here is some arrows I have done


----------



## bigpuddin43

yeah I wish I had the tools to do all that but with no crester or place to dip the arrows I think the spraypaint worked out well I will get some fletchings on them tom to see how they do.


----------



## Green River

Love the painted arrows but what do you do when it's time to refletch? Wont the paint come off when stripping the old fletching?


----------



## ceebee

David, if you are real careful, you can remove the old vane or feather. Trim down to the base and then use a fine file to remove excess fletch base. It may cause a little scare but the new vane will cover most of it. I have done it this way for years. However, by this time it must be time to recrest or just change colors anyway.
Charlie


----------



## WooleyBooger

Will acetone remove the lacquer paint from the arrow?


----------



## dallas1966

WooleyBooger said:


> Will acetone remove the lacquer paint from the arrow?


*Yes*


----------



## rdhj

has anyone done this and gotten a good durable finish...i sprayed an aluminum arrow and i can easily scrap it off with a fingernail...then i wanted to test the faded enamel spray and put a piece of painters tape around the white laquer....when i peeled it off, the white came with it.....would roughing the shaft with sand paper make a way stronger bond, or would it still come off easy? also, would the paint bond better to carbon....this is what i want to do it on anyway...just testing on a bent aluminum for now


----------



## WooleyBooger

I tried the lacquer on my CX Maximas and it didn't look very good at all. It was also easy to scrape off. I am testing with Krylon Fusion right now. It goes on better and is not as prone to scratching...but easily comes off with acetone.


----------



## RunsUpRiver

DAN IN MI-

What cresting paints did you use on those arrows in your last few photos?

Thanks!


----------



## dan in mi

For mine I just used Krylon for the cap and then just Testors model paint for the black, yellow and gold and a krylon clear coat. Be careful with the clear. You need to spray a very light coat first let it dry and hten a heavier coat.


----------



## Rollie83

WooleyBooger said:


> I tried the lacquer on my CX Maximas and it didn't look very good at all. It was also easy to scrape off. I am testing with Krylon Fusion right now. It goes on better and is not as prone to scratching...but easily comes off with acetone.


Wooley.....how'd the Krylon workout for you...I've been thinking of doing this to my Beman Bone Collectors....just trying to get feedback for what works....


----------



## WooleyBooger

Rollie83 said:


> Wooley.....how'd the Krylon workout for you...I've been thinking of doing this to my Beman Bone Collectors....just trying to get feedback for what works....


I haven't had good luck at all. Maybe I need to spray clear on them, but none of the arrows I've painted with any paint was durable. I've gone back to wraps for now.


----------



## PSE Kid

how much weight would 7 inches of spray paint add to the arrow???


----------



## roosclan

Don't forget to prime the arrow shaft before applying the paint... Try some Duplicolor automotive primer as a base primer (light gray or white), _very_ light sanding with 600grit wet/dry sandpaper, then use your lacquer spray on top of that. Clear coat it afterwards.

Lacquer was not meant to be applied to carbon fiber, as it is supposed to "melt" into the substrate below it. It can't do that with carbon fiber, so it easily flakes/peels off. This is why you need a primer. It wasn't meant to be applied to pinewood derby cars, either, but we've found that it works great using the Duplicolor primer as the first layer.


----------



## Rollie83

So far, I seem to have had good luck with the lacquer on Beman Bone Collector MFX shafts....the paint went on evenly and seems to have dried well...I have not shot with these arrows as of yet, I'm waiting for my vanes to come in....I have had a problem though trying to get the paint onto Carbon Express Mayham Hunter shafts, the paint just spreads and doesn't stick it seems.....what should I do.....I did not prime in anyway, nor did I sand....I did wipe the shafts down lightly with acetone and let it dry.....any ideas what to do next????


----------



## Rollie83

PSE Kid said:


> how much weight would 7 inches of spray paint add to the arrow???


Shouldn't be more than 2 grains....


----------



## roosclan

Rollie83 said:


> So far, I seem to have had good luck with the lacquer on Beman Bone Collector MFX shafts....the paint went on evenly and seems to have dried well...I have not shot with these arrows as of yet, I'm waiting for my vanes to come in....I have had a problem though trying to get the paint onto Carbon Express Mayham Hunter shafts, the paint just spreads and doesn't stick it seems.....what should I do.....I did not prime in anyway, nor did I sand....I did wipe the shafts down lightly with acetone and let it dry.....any ideas what to do next????


Very light sanding with 600grit sandpaper, then prime, then paint.


----------



## Rollie83

What do you use to prime??


----------



## roosclan

Rollie83 said:


> What do you use to prime??


Duplicolor primer will work the best. Do not get the filler primer, as it will be unnecessarily thick for your purposes.


----------



## Rollie83

Well, I completed two dozen arrows using this method...first was on the bemoan bone collector mfx shafts and the second was in the cx mayham hunter shafts....I am pleased with the results...no chips or flakes....holding up well....so far they have been through 3 2 hour shooting sessions....will post pics tonight of some of the Finished arrows....


----------



## wicked251

I use Testors model paint in a spray can, lots of colors including metalics.


----------



## BrianD

Has anyone tried the paint made for RC car bodies? It is ment to flex with the lexan body and comes in a ton of colors, both spray and bush types.


----------

